# NPD: Wampler Ego Compressor



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

First of all, thanks to Charles over at Electric Mojo Guitars for getting this to me so quickly. I highly recommend his shop - check it out over here: http://www.electricmojoguitars.com

Anyways, I know I've mentioned this before, but I've never been a huge fan of compressors. Mostly because I find them noisy and hard to get along with in terms of dialing in a nice natural tone. In a recent trip to Long & McQuade, I stumbled across an MXR Super Comp that I figured was the right price to experiment with a compressor. Low and behold, I actually enjoyed it to the point that I kept it on most of the time (mostly for sustain purposes); however, I just wished that I was able to back off the overall compressed sound but still have that singing sustain. So I started researching different compressors and stumbled across the Wampler Ego Compressor.

My first impression after opening the box was how nice the finish was. It has a nice hot rod metallic blue flake that looks super cool. Once I plugged it in, I knew I made the right decision. Granted, this pedal is still pretty noisy in comparison to other compressors that I've had / tried in the past, but the magic is in the "blend" knob. I found that I was running everything just at about half-way and the blend knob right around 11 o'clock. I didn't have to sacrifice too much compressor squish in order to get a nice singing sustain. I definitely need to spend more time with it and see how it interacts with my other pedals, but honestly, I'm really impressed and can totally see why this is one of the industry standards in compressor pedals.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats! Charles is so good to deal with, I'd highly recommend his store too.

Everything should have a mix knob!

Glad that you're enjoying the new comp., it's hard to go wrong with Wampler.
I've only really tried two comps, the Diamond on the big board and Jeffs ROSS version @ http://www.maritimeanalog.com/store/


----------

